# sea dragon



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

hi
my friend just got a sea dragon like looking thing
it straight and the curves at the end.
about 3 inches long.
what do these things eat.
and what other fish can they go with???


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sea dragon? What? Is it a Dragon Goby?
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/gobyfish/dragon.php
If so, it's brackish and gets quite large.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Saltwater or freshwater? A Pipefish, maybe?

How big is it's mouth? What color is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Easiest way to determine this would be with a picture. Can you post a pic?


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

umm.
ill ask my friend.
well its a fresh water.
and its really really thin.
stands up straight.
and has a hook at the end...


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

and its not a dragon goby for sure


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hook at the end and stands up straight makes me think of a seahorse but there saltwater

did you friend so any reaserch on it before it was bought?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

All I have to say to your friend is good luck and always research the fish BEFORE you buy.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

could of be a half beak?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1073


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A hook at the end.. that's the part that gets me. What the heck could that BE?

Farlowella cat standing on it's head?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

These maybe??
Enneacampus Ansorgii

http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquariumfish/detail.aspx?aid=21424&cid=4150&search


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

It could be anything. 

Why is it called a "Sea" Dragon, but its FW? The sea isn't FW....not a good common name IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

A hook on which end? The head or the tail?


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

Enneacampus Ansorgii

thats the one you got it mate.
and wraps it self on stuff.
there prettty cool.
so does my friend need to know anything about these things in special???


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

what size tank is it?


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

the tank is a 51 g


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yes he does! Have him read that Article, specially the part about feeding. *​


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

yes i have read that.
and sent it to my friend.
anything else?
btw.
are these fish hard to get...
thking of getting one myself.
and is it FW or brackish?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Have them transfer it to a ten gallon, or at least a smaller tank, or there's no chance it will make it past a few days. The tank is much too large for that small of a pipefish to find live food, in a normal feed setting. Also remember, they don't have a "normal" digestive track, so they need to be fed every few hours, and unlike most fish, can't take a starvation period well. After a few days, they simply "shut down" and won't/can't eat. If it really is an ansorgii, baby brine shrimp (4 hours old or less, or 24+ hours old and enriched) will be it's staple diet...

And yes, they're hard to find... a few places online have them at times, but for the local lfs, they're hard to come by. As a note, it took me two years to get ahold of just one pair, and they had no idea when they were getting in more. Truthfully, they didn't even _know_ they had them in until they checked the list. 2 out of 5 were the only ones that made it through.

That article posted by Sue is very good for general info, I actually have the magazine with the original article in it. It's more towards Scovelli (which is also found in saltwater) but it applies to ansorgii in 90% of the info. Treat them more as freshwater fish, though.

Please, don't even think about buying one, unless you have a tank dedicated solely to them, and are willing to spend more time on that one little fish than others. Syngnathids are tricky fish unless you have a a general knowledge on them going in. They suffer from different diseases, have multiple problems with feeding, and more so, freshwater pipefish are notorious for catching fungus. I don't mean to sound harsh there, if so, but it's a lot of work for a very small fish you don't see often.


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah okay thanks.
but getting brine shrimp in HK is easy.
you can get 100's for just a few dollars.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

escape artist said:


> yeah okay thanks.
> but getting brine shrimp in HK is easy.
> you can get 100's for just a few dollars.


Whatever floats your boat....


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dylan is smart! and my idol xD


----------

